# Thoughts on intermittent fasting



## Hogue69 (Aug 20, 2017)

I know this has been a very faddish, and controversial diet/eating protocol for the past few years. If my memory serves me correctly it came into the spotlight 6-7 years ago with Leangains, and then the Hodgetwins jumped on board on Youtube, and IF kind of gained a cult following.

I've done this off and on with great results, however not sure if the results are coming from the protocol itself or still, the age hold principle of caloric deficit for weight loss, caloric surplus for weight gain, and of course replacing empty, shit foods, with nutrient dense, bro foods. 

Just looking to see if I can get an idea of what some of you guy's thoughts are on the subject?


----------



## solidassears (Aug 20, 2017)

Hogue69 said:


> I know this has been a very faddish, and controversial diet/eating protocol for the past few years. If my memory serves me correctly it came into the spotlight 6-7 years ago with Leangains, and then the Hodgetwins jumped on board on Youtube, and IF kind of gained a cult following.
> 
> I've done this off and on with great results, however not sure if the results are coming from the protocol itself or still, the age hold principle of caloric deficit for weight loss, caloric surplus for weight gain, and of course replacing empty, shit foods, with nutrient dense, bro foods.
> 
> Just looking to see if I can get an idea of what some of you guy's thoughts are on the subject?



I've done it too with good results; it seems to help me control portions better.


----------



## Oldschool (Aug 27, 2017)

Its always about calories.


----------



## Necron_99 (Jan 29, 2018)

OldSkool said:


> Its always about calories.



In the end, total caloric intake vs. amount burned is what matters.  I've had great results by not eating for 24 hours (dinner time to dinner time the next day).  Forcing ketosis is a good thing when trying to rip up.  Just drink lots of water.


----------



## botamico (Jan 30, 2018)

Fasting is more a mental thing like mind over matter. Train your mind and that will  help your body do things you thought you couldn't do. A lot of this is based on eastern philosophies.


----------



## T Woods (Jan 30, 2018)

Works for me on a cut. I go with a 12 hour feeding window to make sure I can cram in enough protein. Going with an athletes keto style diet seems to produce dramatic results. (Thanks Dave Palumbo!)


----------



## Mrdarkside (Feb 12, 2018)

I have tried this ...
I Think 4 cleaning out your body giving it a reset it's great
But for losing weight you have that starvation mode your body kicks into...
 if you keep doing it too much your body start storing all the calories....
 A really comes down to counting your calorie intake .... Getting rid of all the sugar.. eating more fruit for your sugar fix..
Imho


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Feb 15, 2018)

Mrdarkside said:


> I have tried this ...
> But for losing weight you have that starvation mode your body kicks into...
> if you keep doing it too much your body start storing all the calories....
> A really comes down to counting your calorie intake .... Getting rid of all the sugar.. eating more fruit for your sugar fix..
> Imho



*Starvation Mode*

All calorie deficit diets eventually stop working.  So, it is not something unique to Intermittent Fasting.

It has to do with...

*The General Adaptation Sydrome*

This means you body learn to adapt to anything new.  

New research has demonstrated that it takes approximately two weeks for your body to become acclimated to a decrease or increase in calorie intake.  

Thus, the first two week of a Calorie Restricted Diet will be the most effective.  After two weeks, maintaining the same amount of calories on a diet doesn't work well if at all.

What the research found was that with to make ANY diet work, you need to change it up approximately every two weeks.  

In plain English it is a...

*Yo-Yo Weight Loss Diet*

1) Determine you average daily caloric consumption that allows you to maintain your body weight, without it changing.  

A "Three Day Recall" in which you count everything for three days and then divide by 3 give you that. 

2) Drop you average daily caloric intake by 20% for two weeks.   Drs John Ivy and Layne Norton independently found that a 20% calorie reduction ensured you maintain more muscle mass and decreased your body fat.

3) After you two week calorie deficit, go back to your increase you caloric intake back up 20%, consuming the amount of calories in which you body weight was maintained. 

The 20% increase ensure the weight you gain back will be more muscle and less body fat.  That providing your training and life style are in order. 

*Bodybuilder's Mass and Cut Diets*

This type of "Yo-Yo Diet" has been employed by Bodybuilders for decades because it work.  

However, Bodybuilder who dramatically decrease calories end up cutting a lot of muscle along with body fat.

Bodybuilders who dramatically increase calories during a bulking phase end up adding a lot of body fat along with muscle. 

*Eating Fruit For Sugar Fix*

That is not the most effective method for decreasing sugar cravings.  Sugar creates a "Somogyi Effect".   It increases insulin production which is followed by a drop insulin.

The decrease of insulin produces hunger and the craving for more sugar.

A diet that is high in low glycemic index, fibrous vegetables, protein and higher fat intake minimizes or eliminates sugar cravings.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Mrdarkside (Feb 15, 2018)

Interesting I'll have to look into this first time I've heard of it


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 26, 2018)

Got a lot of information! Thanks, Kenny Croxdale!


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 26, 2018)

This guy seems to know his stuff

https://youtu.be/L77NmKUmw4M


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 26, 2018)

I heard IF helps cure hypoglycemia . I may conduct an experiment on myself.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 5, 2018)

I heard this too.


----------



## Fister (Mar 5, 2018)

IF is the best thing ever. Check out Dr Fung on YouTube

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 11, 2018)

Fister said:


> IF is the best thing ever. Check out Dr Fung on YouTube
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk



I checked Dr Fung on YouTube and really amazing things. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fister (Mar 11, 2018)

Derek Wilson said:


> I checked Dr Fung on YouTube and really amazing things. Thanks for sharing!


In-fucking-credible stuff. Anti cancer, hgh boosting, fat burning, SKIN TIGHTENING and mental focus. Can't beat it. No wonder the medical community doesn't want u to know about it.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## xerosaburu (Mar 18, 2018)

I've been doing a modified version for years. More like coffee w/mct oil breakfast ....down supplements at work...three cups of coffee during the day w/mct oil, then whatever my wife wants me to eat followed by my smoothie. So feeding pretty much takes place in the evening from around 6:30-7:30 and that's it until the next day.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 19, 2018)

Fister said:


> In-fucking-credible stuff. Anti cancer, hgh boosting, fat burning, SKIN TIGHTENING and mental focus. Can't beat it. No wonder the medical community doesn't want u to know about it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk



I see.


----------

